# Crear sonidos con altavoz de ordenador extraido



## marks222cayu (Jun 4, 2008)

HOla!
Hacia mucho tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí!
Me prodríais decir como hago para reproducir algunos sonidos en un pequeño altavoz (de un exordenador), que lo tengo aparte con las dos terminales lista para conectar, pero que debo hacer para hacerla sonar.. cualquier sonido. despues ya mirare de hacer algo mas pero primero algo constante.
GRACIAS!
MARC


----------



## elecrton (Jun 5, 2008)

marks222cayu:
                 No entiendo muy bien tu pregunta, los sonidos que quieres reproducir son sonidos reales o sonidos "creados", cuando digo sonidos reales quiero decir sonidos que se pueden captar con un microfono para luego reproducirlos a travez de un parlante, mientras que por sonidos "creados" tomo cualquier frecuencia entre 20Hz y 20KHz que creada con un oscilador electronico se puede reproducir con un paralante. 
                 Si lo que quieres es reproducir sondios reales solo tienes que conseguir un microfono, un preamlificador y (en caso de que el perlante sea de gran potencia) un amlificador de salida, en este foro hay muchos circuitos de amplificador y preamplificador por lo que no creo que sea necesarío que adjunte ningun circuito mio ya que no difieren de los aqui "posteados" y de seguro aqui vas a encontrar algunos mucho mas sencillos.
                 Si lo que quieres es crear tus propios sonidos la cosa se hace más complicada pero (desde mi punto de vista) más apasionante, para esto tienes dos formas de lograrlo: 1° Se encuentran en plaza muchos integrados que con unos pocos componentes externos te entregan una gran variedad de sonidos predeterminados (en su mayoría sonidos musicales ya que los CI tienen como objetivo la industria musical) tambien encuentras CI generadores de ruidos, tanto rosa como blanco y de seguro si buscas encontraras más. Por otro lado puedes generar tus propias oscilaciones con circuitos osciladores (unpoco redundante pero bue......) y luego amplificarlas para reproducirlas o bien sumar varias oscilaciones para generar lo que yo llamaría "sonidos complejos" ya que constarían de muchas oscilaciones de diferente frecuencia y/o amplitud sumadas. Experimentando con la frecuencia y la amplitud de cada oscilacion varias el sonido de una suma de oscilaciones, también podrías llegar a mover el angulo de desfasaje pero de esto no opino ya que no tengo suficientes conocimientos. 
                 Espero haberte ayudado y si quieres ser más específico en lo que deseas reproducir dimelo y vere como seguir ayudandote.


----------



## marks222cayu (Jun 5, 2008)

si era crear sonidos predeterminados con un circuito pero no tengo ni idea como crear oscilaciones ni variarlas


----------



## elecrton (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok ahora sabemos que es lo que quieres hacer, para esto existen las 2 formas que te plantee antes. 
             Si quieres hacerlo con osciladores una forma simple es usar el oscilador astable con un NE555 al cual le varias la frecuencia poniendo unpotenciometro en serie con una R de 110 y sustituyes todo esto por R2 y para variarle la amplitud le varias la alimentacion con una resistencia en serie al mismo integrado. El problema aqui sería que necesitas un oscilador por cada frecuencia lo cual si utilizas un NE558 te daría un máx de 4 oscilaciones por CI y una baja potencia (esto no sería mucho problema ya que luego al sumar las frecuancias las puedes amplificar) además esta el tema que para generar un sonido que sea parecido a algo natural necesitas o bien experimentar mucho con las diferentes frecuencias , amplitudes y fases o estudiar mucho del tema para saber que oscilaciones generan un determinado sonido.
             También puedes optar por los CI que generan sonidos predeterminados, yo tengo un par (uno generador de diferentes sonidos que van desde el bombo a un platillo y/o redoblantes) y otro que se puede usar como generador de ruido rosa o blanco según se prefiera. En este momento no tengo aca el libro con los numeros de CI pero el Lunes o Martes te los paso. ientras si quieres busca en la web que de seguro encuentras varios CI y quien te dice que no encuentres algun cicuito generador de sonidos..
              Una pregunta ¿De que potencia es tu parlante? Calculo que debe ser un máx de 500 mW ya que es lo normal en los PC pero por las dudas fijate así no corres riesgos. [/i]


----------



## marks222cayu (Jun 5, 2008)

si es de 0.5w


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2008)

Fijate este esquema







Si reemplazas T1 por las conexiónes de tu altavos variando C1, C2, R1 y R2 consigues efectos de sonido diversos.


----------



## marks222cayu (Jun 5, 2008)

NO acabo de entenderlo muy bien.
Que son estas D? Transistores?
I el transformador es necesario?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2008)

Donde dice 4093 (4 veces) son 4 partes de un mismo circuito integrado 



> Si *reemplazas T1 por las conexiónes de tu altavos* variando C1, C2, R1 y R2 consigues efectos de sonido diversos



T1 = transformador


----------



## MikeLunatiko (Jun 9, 2008)

Hola.

¿Esas cuatro partes del 4093 son puertas NAND?

¿Cómo reemplazo T1 (con 4 terminales) por un altavoz (2 terminales)?

¿Y esos dos puntos donde pone "salida"? Porque hay un potenciómetro que creo se podría cambiar entonces por una resistencia de 10K.


Salu2


----------



## elecrton (Jun 10, 2008)

marks222cayu:
                  En primer lugar te pido disculpas por demorarme tanto en volver, pero es que estuve muy ocupado en el trabajo y no he tenido tiempo. Al fin me hice un momento y busqué en el libro que te hable antes el integrado, es un generador de patrones de ritmo MM5871; te aclaro que yo nunca lo probe ni me fije si no es obsoleto. No creo que sea obsoleto ya que es algo utíl en estos tiempos y lo de si funciona... el libro dice que todos los circuitos son probados y yo no tengo nada que objetar ya que todos los circuitos que armé de el mismo anduvieron, pero uno nunca sabe....
                  Espero que te sirva el dato y si me mandas un mensaje privado veo como hacerte llegar el libro (una copia claro) ya que en ningun lugar del mio (es una copia) dice el nombre ni autor ni nada que sirva para identificarlo.


----------



## batectronica (Jul 4, 2008)

hola, estoy un proyecto de una bateria electronica, la cual tiene 4 o 5 parches. mi idea era poner en los distintos parches, distintos sonidos. uno mas grave, otro mas agudo, etc. encontramos este circuito y queriamos saber si ya lo habian echo y probado, si funciona y por ende que sonido sale. Sino no funciona que cambios hiciste. 
tambien queriamos preguntar que fet usas ya que no podemos terminar este circuito
desde ya muchas gracias.
saludos


----------

